# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Transversa Myelitis - TM

## HPoelman

Beste lotgenoten,

Ben sinds een ruim 2,5 jaar gediagnosticeerd met Transversa Myelitis ten hoogte van de nek. Door dit heb ik krachtverlies en verlammingsverschijnselen aan de rechterkant. Gelukkig kan ik nog steeds kleine stukjes lopen al is het wel met behulp van een loopstok. Grotere stukken lopen is niet meer mogelijk zonder rolstoel of scootmobiel helaas. Ik ervaar veel zenuwpijnen in armen benen en rug en nek. Hiervoor slik ik medicatie o.a amitriptyline en gabapentine. Het is een zwaar en slopende aandoening, het lopen al drastisch verminderd en lijkt verbetering er niet meer in helaas.

Sindskort heb ik een website online gezet voor lotgenoten hopelijk kunnen we elkaar helpen en ondersteunen!

Neem even een kijkje en meld je aan www.myelitis.nl

Groetjes Harco

----------

